# what do you guys think? POST your preggie doe pics here please!!!



## that's*satyrical (Nov 21, 2011)

is she pregnant? If so how far would you say??

Top views:












Side view:






Up close & personal view:






Thanks for all insights/opinions!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 21, 2011)

Mmmm, really hard to tell.  If she was a lot bigger, I'd say it would be definite, but at that size, it's really hard to tell.


----------



## RPC (Nov 21, 2011)

I say yes but I don't know how far along.....Has she started an udder? if so I would say she is atleast 3 months along.


----------



## elevan (Nov 21, 2011)

Do you have an earlier side view of her in a similar position?  I think I remember seeing one on here before and if I'm right I see more lower fullness, but it would be nice to compare side by side.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 21, 2011)

This one was November 7th. She has no udder development yet besides possibly a tiny bit of increase in teat size. I have an older side view but I think she has put on a bunch more weight since then so I'm not sure how much of a help that would be.

Nov 7th






Today


----------



## elevan (Nov 21, 2011)

With only 2 weeks difference between those pics it's hard to tell anything.  Although it kind of does look like she might be carrying more weight in the most recent pic.

When do you think she's due?


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 21, 2011)

I don't know could be anywhere from December to February. I will post the earlier pics but I don't know if they help either because I have increased her feed to put weight on her, but her belly looks a lot "rounder" than all my other goaties. When would a Nigerian begin to show at about 2-3 months gestation?? I kind of thought she had a heat Sept 20th and haven't seen one since then that would only put her at about 2 months would she show that soon? When this pic was taken she was so tiny, a lot smaller in the belly than the rest of the goats ever have been.

September 28th


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 22, 2011)

I think Yes, but has a ways to go, Maybe 2 1/2 months pregnant, Just a guess ofcourse.


----------



## elevan (Nov 22, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> I think Yes, but has a ways to go, Maybe 2 1/2 months pregnant, Just a guess ofcourse.


x2


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 22, 2011)

If you really want to know for sure, I would send a blood sample in to BioTracking. I could show you a picture of my 7 month old and she looks pregnant. But in reality, she just has a good rumen going. I know for sure she is not pregnant. And if your girl has gained weight over time as well, then it is just hard to say.


----------



## GLENMAR (Nov 22, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> If you really want to know for sure, I would send a blood sample in to BioTracking. I could show you a picture of my 7 month old and she looks pregnant. But in reality, she just has a good rumen going. I know for sure she is not pregnant. And if your girl has gained weight over time as well, then it is just hard to say.


I would do a blood sample too.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks for the input everyone. I do plan on sending in bloodwork, I already have the tubes just need to collect samples & send them in. I also plan on testing CAE at the same time for everyone. Everyone is getting hooves trimmed over this weekend & I will probably try to collect blood at the same time but I may wait a month. I have another doe that has not been in with my buck Clinton for as long & I'd like to just test everyone at the same time. I do think it's kind of fun to guess & watch & see how much her belly is growing.  It would be neat if everyone could post "preggie" pics of their does on here for me to compare as well!  I do swear she is getting wider by the day. I think she may have a few in there!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Dec 1, 2011)

I think she's getting bigger: 








Is it just me??? I don't think it's overfeeding the others are staying the same size. BUT, she is herd queen so all food is hers 1st dibs.... lol


----------

